# Hubbells



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2011)

What year did the breed originate? What breeds went into making the Hubbell breed? Thanks, Jim


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

I've got some of these big birds but have no idea of their history.


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

I think they also called them kings & colomers? they where used in france and in the USA! for Farming squab production back in the days. but I really dont know. I think I read the term Hubbell being used in one of Mr. Wendells old pigeon books...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2011)

I heard that they might have originated in the 20's. That they may have been crossed with Kings, Swiss Mondains, and large Homers.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Larry Holman said:


> I've got some of these big birds but have no idea of their history.


Any pictures?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, did they breed well for you? Do you know of others who have them? Are your's solid white? Or do they have some red feathers on them? Supposedly a lot of Hubbells on the west coast are white with a few red feathers mixed in. The King breeders use them a lot for foster parents. My birds are solid white and bred very well.


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

My birds are all white. As for breeding, I keep them split up . They seem to be super breeders. I started out with just one pen with hubbles,4 pair. Now I have three pens and a bunch of them. I let some cross to Giant Homers and have gotten bigger birds and alot of color. Again, a little goes along way when they get started. I've got alot of them because a man and his son wanted some, so I bred them. Then they never returned and I've got alot of birds. Got a few Kings and its easy to see the differance in size.
Don't have any pictures, should but don't.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The name is HUBBLE and Mr.Hubble was a breeder of Kings so his birds came to be call HUBBLES strain . This past May 16 2011 there was a tread started by sport14692 where he bought 28 of them. Go to the search, type in Hubble then GO to PURCHASED 28 KINGS it should be the first one on the list* ..GEORGE


----------



## to_man (Aug 4, 2015)

*hubbels*



Larry Holman said:


> My birds are all white. As for breeding, I keep them split up . They seem to be super breeders. I started out with just one pen with hubbles,4 pair. Now I have three pens and a bunch of them. I let some cross to Giant Homers and have gotten bigger birds and alot of color. Again, a little goes along way when they get started. I've got alot of them because a man and his son wanted some, so I bred them. Then they never returned and I've got alot of birds. Got a few Kings and its easy to see the differance in size.
> Don't have any pictures, should but don't.


Hi Larry,

Do you still have the Hubbels? How big are they compared to the white Kings and the Texas pioneers?

thanks


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have some Utility pigeons for sale now


----------

